
App that automatically cancels subscriptions after free trial, launches in UK - SimplyUseless
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49688309
======
stubbedtoe
I feel like this solves a problem which shouldn't really exist - In a perfect
world a free trial really should be free and should allow you a choice
afterwards to either cancel or continue.

That said I think the concept of using essentially fake bank accounts seems
somewhat legally dubious. Surely when you start the subscription you are
entering a contract with the company, so when the company is unable to
retrieve any money I would assume the individual would be the one liable to
legal action? Would make pretty bad press though so I can't imagine any
company actually doing this.

